# 721 can record 2 programs while you watch 3rd?



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

I've read the the 721 will allow you to record 2 programs while you watch a 3rd, which sounds like a very cool feature! Some questions:

- Has anyone tried this? If so, does it work as advertised?

- Does the 3rd program (the one you're watching) have to be a playback of a previous recorded program, or can you watch a live program?

TIA, Bill


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

There are only two tuners so how would you watch the third? Can't do it on a Tivo... Would be nice, but would require 3 tuners.


----------



## motjes2 (May 9, 2002)

Yes, you can watch a third pre-recorded program while recording two others live programs.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Oh, forgot about that. Yea there is a way.... Nice...

So you can only "watch" 2 live shows whether recording or viewing...


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by motjes2 _
> *Yes, you can watch a third pre-recorded program while recording two others live programs. *


Have you actually tried this motjes2, and did it work OK?

I'm a big movie fan! My idea of movie paradise is if Saturday night at 8:00 pm, I can tape 2 new movies while watching a recording I've made earlier of a 3rd movie. From your post motjes2, it sounds like this can be done, although I'm wondering if anyone has actually tested the capability? 

Thanks, Bill


----------



## Noonch (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes, I have tested it, it works great.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I concur with Noonch. It works great.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

I do it very often, rarely watch anything live now, if I do I start hitting the skip forward to try and get past commercials. All it needs now is automatic skip forward to get through the boring parts of movies, so that I can watch them faster...
I seem to have soooo much to watch on my hardrive and so little time to watch anything


----------

